# Mokor By Barhein



## Hein510 (21/3/14)

So me and my bro in law decided to get handy today and build a mech.

We took a Mokor (Afrikaans for hit hard) axe handle and converted it to a beaut of a mech! Still not finished, need to patina the copper battery sleeve, polish the wood etc. Will upload the finished pics later.

So it's a very basic mech mod in wood. Uses an 18490 battery. Its a wood mod Bartho maade with a Copper battery sleeve with a stainless end cap I made with a springloaded insert for the negative side. At the top we pressed a aluminium spacer into the wood. Drilled a 6.5mm hole in the spacer and tapped the 7x0.5 thread. Got a teflon spacer with a screw inside turned into the 6.5mm hole for the positive pin. Drilled a hole on the side going into the aluminium spacer and screwed in a springloaded copper plate to be used as the switch. When the small copper plate touches the sleeve it activates.

Very primitive at the moment but this is our First try and the next one will be better.

Oh the name is that of the axe handle (Mokor) and its made by BarHein which is my bro in law (Bartho) and me (Heinrich)

Here's a couple of pics so far with a Trident on.

Figuring out the switch



Thats an 0.4Ohms Duel nano dragon coil


Trident sits nicely on the Mokor


Bartho testing the Mokor


IS WORKING!!!


Switch it fastened and you can see the top needs to be leveled out a bit 


Nice clean retro look


Switch in safe mode

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Looking good man.. very innovative!


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Shucks @Hein510 you guys go!


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Wow, awesome...well done guys!


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Looking good man.. very innovative!


He needs the innovator medal x2

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> He needs the innovator medal x2


Yes please!!!


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Will that one do?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Shit guys! This is sick - LOVE IT


----------



## Hein510 (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Will that one do?


And a second 'Winner' rating! Thanx!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Awesome. You go @Hein510 I really enjoy your tinkering. Well deserved!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Amazing! Well done @Hein510 !!

Looks comfortable to hold 

Here comes "Mokorville"


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/3/14)

Excellent stuff @Hein510

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (22/3/14)

looks darn nice


----------



## CraftyZA (22/3/14)

Very neat!!!! Well done man!!


----------



## shabbar (22/3/14)

really neat ! well done


----------



## Gizmo (22/3/14)

Really looks sweet. Well done guys! We have some serious talent on the forum


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

MacGyvering type stuff like that always impresses the hell out of me because I have zero MacGyver type skills!


----------



## Gizmo (22/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> MacGyvering type stuff like that always impresses the hell out of me because I have zero MacGyver type skills!



Same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

Awesome stuff! That looks so cool! Viking style vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/3/14)

this is awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/5/14)

Very cool bro


----------

